

UML Out of the Box - baha_man
http://michaelfeathers.typepad.com/michael_feathers_blog/2011/06/uml-out-of-the-box.html

======
Jetlag
I thought maybe User Mode Linux had been improved, but this just talks about
boxes and lines.

------
guan
Does UML still exist?

